# Access to Intraday Data After Trading Ends - ASX Equities



## Smack (27 December 2015)

Hello All.

I already have the COmmsec Iress data, but does not provide access to to intraday data after the day's trading session ends.

I need access to Intraday Data (as well as end of day data) after Close of Trading - ASX Equities.

I need all the varied time frames - such as 1 min, 2 min, 5 min, 15 min, 60 min, daily.

Recommended services please?




Cameron


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 December 2015)

Smack said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I already have the COmmsec Iress data, but does not provide access to to intraday data after the day's trading session ends.
> 
> ...




All 2000 odd stocks or just a few?

And what are you going to do with it?


----------



## Smack (27 December 2015)

10-20 stocks at most.

I mainly want to better understand the interaction of intraday support and resistance levels with longer time frames.

Other aspects of intraday trading will also be analysed.

I feel this will help me improve my entry and exit strategies.

Smack


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 December 2015)

Smack said:


> 10-20 stocks at most.
> 
> I only want to better understand the interaction of intraday support and resistance levels with longer time frames.
> 
> ...




There's only one vendor, and I wouldn't recommend it.

If you only want a small bunch of stocks, just scrape the data from your broker using a macro.  No cost.  [course of sales = tick data].


----------



## Smack (27 December 2015)

Thanks

Is your vendor in mind not providing accurate data?

Why don't more vendors offer this service?

Can you advise further on next steps for macro development and scalping data off CommSec?


Smack


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 December 2015)

Smack said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is your vendor in mind not providing accurate data?
> 
> ...




Weblink - it's just hard to work with.  It's accurate though.  

Most don't offer it because there's little demand.  Most who'd trade ASX intraday would be better off trading futures or FX, due to cost ($6-10 one way).  There are ways around the cost, of course.

example scraping software:     https://import.io/


----------



## Smack (27 December 2015)

thanks

Do you of many others who have used web link?

What makes this more accurate?

Smack


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 December 2015)

Smack said:


> thanks
> 
> 1 ) Do you of many others who have used web link?
> 
> ...




1) no one.  

2) scraping?  I didn't say it was more accurate.  It's the same accuracy, for free and probably quicker.


----------



## Smack (27 December 2015)

Thanks

Is web link the same as per that link you listed?

Will certainly have a play and advise how I go.


Smack


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 December 2015)

Smack said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is web link the same as per that link you listed?
> 
> ...




no, Weblink is a data vendor.


----------



## Smack (27 December 2015)

Thanks buddy!

Appreciate your help.

Smack


----------



## kefa (10 August 2016)

Smack said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I already have the COmmsec Iress data, but does not provide access to to intraday data after the day's trading session ends.
> 
> ...




This is a very old post but only just saw this now. You can actually download intraday data from Commsec Iress using their Excel add-in. You can download intraday data back quite a few years.


----------

